

How to Find and Hire Amazing People, Part 1 - adamsmith
http://blog.adamsmith.cc/2009/10/how-to-find-and-hire-amazing-people-part-1.html

======
smg
Many startups eg justin.tv use programming problems to screen applications. Do
you think this is a good idea? Why does Xobni not use something like that to
prevent the avalanche of resumes that greets every job posting?

~~~
adamsmith
Yes it seems like a great idea! It's the equivalent of the computational
challenge approach in antispam. : )

That's good advice. I'll likely give it a shot next time around!

